# HELP (dog attack)



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

My baby sulcata has just been attacked by my dog and has a cracked shell! Need help ASAP I'm worried!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

bring him to the vet, soon. I'm not too experienced with these kinds of things, so i really hope someone responds really soon! is there blood?


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

There was a bit of blood from a bit of his cracked she'll I have called the vet and there reptile specialist isn't in till the morning! He I don't think he's hurt to bad a few dents in his shell 1 crack and he's a bit scared at the moment, just trying to keep him
Warm and calm


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> There was a bit of blood from a bit of his cracked she'll I have called the vet and there reptile specialist isn't in till the morning! He I don't think he's hurt to bad a few dents in his shell 1 crack and he's a bit scared at the moment, just trying to keep him
> Warm and calm


ok, i just hope theres not a lot of blood. A picture will help other people, but, like i said, i dont know much of what to do.


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

Will post some now mate hang on


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

poor tort  sorry man, im gonna have to leave it to other members to tell you what to do. i just dont know enough


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

No worries mate, thanks anyway. Walter is up and walking now gonna put him to bed in a second and let him relax


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> No worries mate, thanks anyway. Walter is up and walking now gonna put him to bed in a second and let him relax


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 30, 2014)

Those bottom puncture wounds look pretty nasty. Hope that he is ok! Keep us posted.


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

Maro2Bear said:


> Those bottom puncture wounds look pretty nasty. Hope that he is ok! Keep us posted.


Yeah will do, going to a reptile specialist first thing in the morning! He seems okay at the moment he was walking about like normal but still won't stop worrying untill I know he's going to be okay


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

does the cracked area move (like a loose tooth, not by itself)?


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

Nah it all completely solid nothing seems to bad I think he's just shaken up, he's been out walking and climbing like normal and now he's in bed


----------



## newCH (Nov 30, 2014)

Sorry, I hope your tort is going to be okay.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Nov 30, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> Nah it all completely solid nothing seems to bad I think he's just shaken up, he's been out walking and climbing like normal and now he's in bed


good


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

newCH said:


> Sorry, I hope your tort is going to be okay.


Thanks will keep you all updated


----------



## gingerbee (Nov 30, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

gingerbee said:


> Good luck


Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2014)

Because the shell has been compromised, the tortoise will need antibiotics.


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Because the shell has been compromised, the tortoise will need antibiotics.


Okay thanks, he is getting seen to first thing in the morning


----------



## Earth Mama (Nov 30, 2014)

Keeping him on the paper towels will help keep his wounds clean until he sees the vet. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Tom pike (Nov 30, 2014)

Earth Mama said:


> Keeping him on the paper towels will help keep his wounds clean until he sees the vet. Good luck and keep us posted.


I had them on that but he moved them out the way to get to his straw he seems comfy like that so not going to disturb him thanks for the help!


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 1, 2014)

Had a long day at the vets today with £270 down and one drugged up baby sulcata Walter is feeling down but he is on the mend and should be okay!


----------



## dmmj (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh man that's a lot o stuff. Glad he saw a vet, and his prognosis is good.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 1, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Oh man that's a lot o stuff. Glad he saw a vet, and his prognosis is good.


So am I! I'm just glad it was a shitsue and nothing bigger cause he wouldn't be here otherwise


----------



## phebe121 (Dec 1, 2014)

Good to here that he should be ok


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 1, 2014)

phebe121 said:


> Good to here that he should be ok


Thank you


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow all that for one poor lil sulcata.  Hope he gets well quickly.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> Had a long day at the vets today with £270 down and one drugged up baby sulcata Walter is feeling down but he is on the mend and should be okay!
> View attachment 107351


I really hope he's ok


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 1, 2014)

mike t said:


> I really hope he's ok


Thanks mate


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 1, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> Thanks mate


No problem


----------



## Momof4 (Dec 1, 2014)

So glad he's ok. Poor little guy, I thought about him all day!


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 2, 2014)

Momof4 said:


> So glad he's ok. Poor little guy, I thought about him all day!


Bless you! He's eaten a little bit today I hope he gets his appetite back otherwise he will have to have a straw in his neck I feel so sorry for him


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 2, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> Bless you! He's eaten a little bit today I hope he gets his appetite back otherwise he will have to have a straw in his neck I feel so sorry for him


Good thing he's eaten. That would be horrible to have a straw in his neck!


----------



## Jodie (Dec 2, 2014)

Poor thing. Keep us updated please. Really hoping he is going to be ok.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 2, 2014)

Jodie said:


> Poor thing. Keep us updated please. Really hoping he is going to be ok.


I will do! He seems to be moving a bit more this afternoon and ate 5 pellets of his food which is good and drank quite a bit so I'm hoping he is on the mend not looking forward to giving him his injection on Thursday! In a bit nervous because I don't wanna hurt him or do it wrong


----------



## Jodie (Dec 2, 2014)

Injections suck. I have an 18 pound leopard who my husband has had to give injections to for the last 6 weeks. She is a big baby about it! Best of luck to you!


----------



## kathyth (Dec 2, 2014)

I just got on the forum to check on him. So glad he is getting such great care. You can google " giving a tortoise an injection" as long as it goes with your vets demonstration 
Good luck!!


----------



## slowpoke the tort (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi. If I were you I would go to the local drug store and get some smaller shots. I had to transfer the meds from one to the other when my Russian was sick. It is not fun to give a tort a shot. I have lots of practice being a type 1 diabetic myself.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 2, 2014)

Jodie said:


> Injections suck. I have an 18 pound leopard who my husband has had to give injections to for the last 6 weeks. She is a big baby about it! Best of luck to you!


Thanks


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 2, 2014)

kathyth said:


> I just got on the forum to check on him. So glad he is getting such great care. You can google " giving a tortoise an injection" as long as it goes with your vets demonstration
> Good luck!!


Ah thank you! Yeah the vet has shown me how to do it so I'm
Pretty sure I can do it just need to get the first one out the way then it will alright


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 2, 2014)

slowpoke the tort said:


> Hi. If I were you I would go to the local drug store and get some smaller shots. I had to transfer the meds from one to the other when my Russian was sick. It is not fun to give a tort a shot. I have lots of practice being a type 1 diabetic myself.


The shots I've got are small ones only the tip of the needle goes in will keep you updated


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 21, 2014)

Just so you all know Walter is getting on a lot better now after a hard few weeks! If anyone would like to see photos I will post them up


----------



## taza (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes please do.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Dec 21, 2014)

Tom pike said:


> Just so you all know Walter is getting on a lot better now after a hard few weeks! If anyone would like to see photos I will post them up


That's good! Definitely post pictures


----------



## leopard777 (Dec 21, 2014)

did the vet seal up the plastron ?


----------



## Jodie (Dec 21, 2014)

Very glad to hear he's doing good. Would be great to see pics of how he's healing. Good job taking such good care of him. This is a tough mistake to learn.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah defiantly a lesson learned! Here are some photos


----------



## Jodie (Dec 21, 2014)

What a difference. That is great. Thanks for sharing. Did the vet doing anything to the shell, or just leave it to heal on it's own?


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 21, 2014)

The vet said because he is so young the crack will grow out, but I've been cleaning the inside of the crack everyday with saline and washing his other wounds, I'm surprised how quickly he recovered! I think I need to buy him a few Christmas presents haha, thanks for the concern


----------



## Irwin4530 (Dec 21, 2014)

So glad he is doing better!


----------



## gingerbee (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow looking great!!!'


----------



## katfinlou (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update, the little guy has been on my mind. So pleased its a happy ending!!!


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 22, 2014)

Thanks and me to  and im sure walter is as well!


----------



## Mommabear (Dec 22, 2014)

I am so happy for you and Walter. You have both been in my thoughts. This update brings a big smile to start Christmas week.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 22, 2014)

Mommabear said:


> I am so happy for you and Walter. You have both been in my thoughts. This update brings a big smile to start Christmas week.


Ahh thank you very much! Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Randi (Dec 25, 2014)

I hope your tortoise is doing well and is on the mend! Very sorry this happened to your tort and you. I hope you have a very Merry Christmas. 

I own a shih-tzu and although I don't feel as if he'd ever harm my animals (as he's never shown interest in them as well as never wanting to be near them when they are out), this is a scary reminder that the two don't mix! I didn't think they were capable of doing that kind of damage. This gives me more reason to never allow the two to be in the same confines. I'm sorry this had to have happened but we can all learn from things like this. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 25, 2014)

Randi said:


> I hope your tortoise is doing well and is on the mend! Very sorry this happened to your tort and you. I hope you have a very Merry Christmas.
> 
> I own a shih-tzu and although I don't feel as if he'd ever harm my animals (as he's never shown interest in them as well as never wanting to be near them when they are out), this is a scary reminder that the two don't mix! I didn't think they were capable of doing that kind of damage. This gives me more reason to never allow the two to be in the same confines. I'm sorry this had to have happened but we can all learn from things like this. Best of luck to you!


Thanks for the message, I completely agree with you, Imt fiancées dog had a little sniff then wasn't interested after that so I thought walter would be okay in the floor, only turned my back for a few seconds and he was gone! It's sad but a lesson defiantly learned and it won't ever happen again! I hope you have a good Christmas and have a good new year!


----------



## AmRoKo (Dec 25, 2014)

So happy he's recovering.


----------



## Tom pike (Dec 25, 2014)

AmRoKo said:


> So happy he's recovering.


Thank you


----------

